# Equa fleece colour suggestions



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Looking to get Rafi an equafleece - would you recommend or suggest an alternative 
Also debating colour he's an apricot / red colour ( ginger lol ) swaying towards either of the greens , mulberry or Colbalt blue 
If you have got any of these would love to see pics of your poos in the. Thanks X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is ruby in the mulberry, this was a very kind generous hand me down from Lola & nina, as ruby was groomed yesterday, quite short - she's had it on this weekend - they are fab.
(Thanks again Ruth!)


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

My goodness, Ruby is beauteous.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Is equafleece a UK thing? I've never heard of it until seeing it on here. Super cute! The mulberry color looks great.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the loden green best, but that said I have several other colours - with black dogs visibility is a real bonus. This years colour is Tigger orange for Dot in the larger size. It is great at dusk or in the wood as I can see her from distance.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

links to pictures of Dudley modelling a green one!

https://www.facebook.com/1494727437...727437460278/1681140585485628/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1681702708762749&id=1494727437460278


----------



## LittlePrivateEye (Sep 19, 2015)

Do they work as well as people say? Autumn is tiny at the moment and I have been looking at them but am not sure if she would use it or tolerate it! I can see the advantage of the bright coloured ones


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love equafleece - the dogs are comfy wearing them (although Dot is not keen about having it put on, I have to bribe her with treats) -they dash run jump doodle gleefully and are dry and clean underneath. 
They might cause matts - it is important to comb through after extended fleece wear - but then mud and muck needs attention too.
This thread has my fav picture advertising the wonders of equafleeces.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12311&highlight=equafleece
They are not cheap - might be worth waiting until Autumn is a bit bigger, Mine started wearing them when they were about 5 months and they were a bit baggy initially!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I think blue would really "pop" against his ginger colour


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has mulberry and I also highly recommend them. Unlike most suits they cover almost the whole dog so problems with ice, snow balls and mud are kept to a minimum. For you guys with wet muddy weather there is a Canadian company making a dog rainsuit that looks like hip waders. Think nylon equafleece with the back off except for two straps. It looks wonky but people are raving about them because the dog stays cool.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Rufus has mulberry and I also highly recommend them. Unlike most suits they cover almost the whole dog so problems with ice, snow balls and mud are kept to a minimum. For you guys with wet muddy weather there is a Canadian company making a dog rainsuit that looks like hip waders. Think nylon equafleece with the back off except for two straps. It looks wonky but people are raving about them because the dog stays cool.


I've seen them at our pet store. They're called Muddy Mutts. http://muddymutts.ca/ They look like a great idea.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the look of Muddy Mutts 
I don't actually think the fleeces make the dogs too hot though - mine have never seemed distressed in theirs - I think fleece breathes pretty well and dogs loose heat most through their paw pads and by panting - neither of which are at all compromised by the fleece.
When soaking wet my Kiki particularly shivers and is miserable. In her fleece she never seems to be too hot.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

I am going to go for mulberry just got to try n measure him now x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has a couple of tankies rather than the full suit. She has a mulberry and a blue. Taken a while to track down a blue photo but found one


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Muddy Molly has become Mountaineering Molly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha that is quite a cool "epic" picture of Molly on the rocks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had a mulberry one but outgrew it so for the past 2 years she's been sporting the cobalt blue. Love equafleece it's the best!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's another can only do 1 at a time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Only problem with the longer leg equafleece is that it covers up too much of Molly's lovely spotty knees


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We have decided to get another Equafleece as the weather has been so bad that the one we have is permanently dirty.

Due to the short winter days, I think we may go for a hi-viz yellow one, so the Popster can do some roaming in the gloaming.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Only problem with the longer leg equafleece is that it covers up too much of Molly's lovely spotty knees


Lol Marzi...here's Molly showing some knees for you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - those little knees make me happy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> We have decided to get another Equafleece as the weather has been so bad that the one we have is permanently dirty.
> 
> Due to the short winter days, I think we may go for a hi-viz yellow one, so the Popster can do some roaming in the gloaming.


Kiki can still squeeze into the old short legged fluorescent pink one ( page 3 on this thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=64961&highlight=flourescent) - which is the best for visibility because it has the reflective tape on the sides - they have stopped doing the hot pink and I'm not sure the yellow one has the tape on. The Blaze Orange one is good - but I should add tape - yo make it better still. The other advantage is that it is apparently slightly lighter weight fleece - not sure I can tell the difference.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki can still squeeze into the old short legged fluorescent pink one ( page 3 on this thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=64961&highlight=flourescent) - which is the best for visibility because it has the reflective tape on the sides - they have stopped doing the hot pink and I'm not sure the yellow one has the tape on. The Blaze Orange one is good - but I should add tape - yo make it better still. The other advantage is that it is apparently slightly lighter weight fleece - not sure I can tell the difference.


Funny you should say that Marzi, I was only saying to Maz that reflective tape would be good. I suppose a reflective harness over the top would work too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here is ruby in the mulberry, this was a very kind generous hand me down from Lola & nina, as ruby was groomed yesterday, quite short - she's had it on this weekend - they are fab.
> (Thanks again Ruth!)


So glad it fits still. Petite Ruby! It's a 16 isn't it? My two need the next size up. We have pink now, couldn't get the mulberry, miss the mulberry. It's the best!! Although pink is very visible.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I like the loden green best, but that said I have several other colours - with black dogs visibility is a real bonus. This years colour is Tigger orange for Dot in the larger size. It is great at dusk or in the wood as I can see her from distance.


Love the orange on Dot. I do prefer the darker colours, but we have pink and it is great for visibility. You can't miss it! I do love the orange though, might have to invest.

Out of interest, does anyone use their equafleeces when it's not cold? I would love to get more annual use out of ours, especially since it rains here all the time  but then I don't want the girls to get over heated.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love equafleece - the dogs are comfy wearing them (although Dot is not keen about having it put on, I have to bribe her with treats) -they dash run jump doodle gleefully and are dry and clean underneath.
> They might cause matts - it is important to comb through after extended fleece wear - but then mud and muck needs attention too.
> This thread has my fav picture advertising the wonders of equafleeces.
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12311&highlight=equafleece
> They are not cheap - might be worth waiting until Autumn is a bit bigger, Mine started wearing them when they were about 5 months and they were a bit baggy initially!


Sorry I am now taking over this thread, but I followed your link and it made me miss Mairi and Nadine with their updates of Molly and Lola.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes mine wear theirs when it is wet, but not warm enough for them to dry naturally if you get my meaning - those dank murky MUDDY days when the rain is not much more than mizzle but the dogs get progressively damper and dirtier 
I don't put their fleeces on to keep them warm - they charge around so much when it is icy there is no need and they do not get damp but cool and wet/damp - yes I do. If I ever thought they were getting too hot or it was not as wet and I had anticipated I would always take the fleece off half way round on the walk.
Also on occasions I have not put fleeces on and when I've arrived back at the car they are very wet -underneath from wet grass, I sometimes put their fleeces on them then and they are dry when we get home 

I like the bright colours but the loden green in my fav - without a doubt.

I do also have a t shirt suit from equafleece that I have used in the past to stop Kiki getting covered in seeds during her mad summer hunting forays through the bushes.


----------

